# New Tomy '69 Camaro and Mustang, new Nascar set



## beast1624

Word from Steve Russel w/ Tomy on another forum (from 12-17-13): the new '69 Shootout and Ford vs. Chevrolet Stocker Challenge sets and the '69 Camero and Mustang cars were delayed in shipping but have finally cleared customs and are on the way and should arrive at dealers this week.

Update: Hobbylinc.com is showing the '69 Camero and Mustang cars in stock $30.39 each...nothing at Bud's or Bad L yet.


----------



## vickers83

A hobby shop on ebay has been selling the cars seperately for about a week now. Buy it now: 39.95 :wave:


----------



## RiderZ

Damn-was hoping for in-hand pics!!! I got a Blue Camaro coming for Christmas from TowerHobbies.Well from Santa really.


----------



## vickers83

RiderZ said:


> Damn-was hoping for in-hand pics!!! I got a Blue Camaro coming for Christmas from TowerHobbies.Well from Santa really.


Heres links to the auctions.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310823273922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310823273922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## RiderZ

I've seen those.Was hoping for some better pics to hold me off till xmas morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624

Nascar set cars










Mustang and Camero


----------



## 1976Cordoba

vickers83 said:


> Heres links to the auctions.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310823273922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310823273922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



I wish the pics were a little more crappy. :freak:

Are those new wheels?


----------



## beast1624

Mustang
http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?cPath=58_104&products_id=2225

and Camero
http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?cPath=58_104&products_id=2226

at Bad L. That's all the pictures anyone has right now that I have found...the one at Bad L and the ones above that someone took at the Hobby show a few months back. Sorry.


----------



## blue55conv

Bad L has an option for the 69 Shootout set to buy "Cars Only" for $80. That is for both cars in the set.


----------



## beast1624

and yes...those are new wheels on the camero and mustang.


----------



## beast1624

Mike-where on Bad L did you see that? I looked this morning and can't find it. That's great, though, that he has that option.


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Here's a pic of Camaro & mustang of lucky bobs site!


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

And the Camaro!


----------



## pshoe64

I just got both sets in today. I'll have a review with some good close ups shortly. I'll post an update as soon as the review's complete.

-Paul


----------



## blue55conv

beast1624 said:


> Mike-where on Bad L did you see that? I looked this morning and can't find it. That's great, though, that he has that option.


Select Race Sets from the list on the left. The first set will be the 69 Shootout. Click on the Options button for that set. There is a pulldown that selects whether you want the complete set or just the cars.

This same option is available for other sets. I like this option, because I have a house full of track. I just want the cars.

Mike Cook


----------



## beast1624

Ah. Thanks for the update Mike!!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

My Hobbytown has the '69 Shootout set. I was there yesterday and it was around $120. I tried to stay away from it on purpose. So I would not be tempted to buy it. For the 1st time in a while I walked out empty handed.


----------



## vickers83

Just got the set only camaro today, The mustang didn`t arrive yet. My thoughts, Its really slammed! :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ

Sweet- I got the blue Camaro coming from Santa.How true do the chrome wheels run?I had problems with the chrome wheels on the Indeck Mega G Indy car.Bought another set of chrome mesh MG wheels and they too wobbled.Not sure if it was due to the chrome plating.The non chrome MG wheels were true.


----------



## vickers83

They seem to be ok, If anything, the tires should be trued. Its much smoother with new Hiester sili`s on the rear & new jel-claws on the front. Shoes needed tweaking also, Runs super now! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow, that's really stretched. Glad they chromed the wheels...!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wow, that's really stretched. Glad they chromed the wheels...!!! RM



My thoughts also . . . wonder why they made the call to go with the long wheelbase 1.7 Mega-G instead of the 1.5?


----------



## cwbam

Pretty sure they are 1.5.

".....With a chassis designed to match the SG+ chassis, older AFX bodies can now be used as well...."


----------



## vickers83

No, They`re 1.7 and they used every bit of it! Personally I think it would have looked better scale wise in 1.5 wheel base, But thats just my opinion!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Short wheelbase, My opinion too...Would have even saved on materials... RM


----------



## BRPHO

I appreciate the efforts for them bringing out the Camaro and Mustang but they do look odd with that stretched look about them. They look as if they should race against that Life Like '70 mustang and the purple superbird they brought out years ago. Those looked equally stretched and funky also.

Would of been nice had these bodies been shorter to fit on the old afx magnatraction and newer xtraction chassis.

Just my opinion and preference....


----------



## beast1624

Over on SCI Steve at AFX said they tried it on both 1.5 and 1.7 and it looked better on the 1.7 chassis.


----------



## blue55conv

I am still waiting on mine. They are stuck in the Christmas mail. From the photo the Camaro looks more slammed (lowered) than stretched. I imagine they did that to make it handle better.


----------



## shocker36

They look like old life like rims


----------



## videojimmy

I bought a set too. I'm just glad they're putting something a little different.


----------



## beast1624

Just ordered the set only Mustang/Camero and the set only NAscar gen 6's. I will report when I get them. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## sethndaddy

I would like to see a side x side x side with the afx and dash camaro's.


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Got my blue Camaro this morning.Heres a comparo to the Dash Camaro.


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Mod Camaro!


----------



## BRPHO

It actually looks pretty good when side by side with the Dash Camaro.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Lotta front fender on that one, ain't it?


----------



## slotcarman12078

To me it looks a little long between the front wheel well and the door. Still a nice looking casting.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> To me it looks a little long between the front wheel well and the door. Still a nice looking casting.



Yeah - right there is where it's a little funny looking to my eyes.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Little comparison...



















It could have been shorter...


----------



## blue55conv

Here is a closer comparison. I drew lines between the real Camaro and the Tomy version.

The yellow lines show the windshield and back glass. The hood and truck are slightly long.

The red lines show the door. The door isn't long enough. The door handle is too far forward.

The green lines show the wheelwells. The wheelbase is too long. The front wheelwells are moved forward. That is why there is a lot of fender between the door and the front wheelwell. Front and rear wheelwells have been rounded and enlarged to allow the car to be lowered. The gills in front of the rear wheelwell should be curved.

With all that said, I still like this car. I hope Tomy makes more muscle cars.

Mike Cook


----------



## sethndaddy

I like it. they are never going to be exact. but I think its close enough.
Thanks for the comparative pic.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Thanks for the comparo and critique, and you touched-on all the disparities, which IMHO, are far too many for me to waste my money on this car, plus the fact you are forced to use their 1.7 chassis ONLY.
Nope, they can keep it....and I'll stick to the "Old School" stuff. Heck, I still like the Model Motoring '67 Camaro and Auto Worlds '68 Camaro T-Jet (tho they really shoulda put a front Bumper on it)!




blue55conv said:


> Here is a closer comparison. I drew lines between the real Camaro and the Tomy version.
> 
> The yellow lines show the windshield and back glass. The hood and truck are slightly long.
> 
> The red lines show the door. The door isn't long enough. The door handle is too far forward.
> 
> The green lines show the wheelwells. The wheelbase is too long. The front wheelwells are moved forward. That is why there is a lot of fender between the door and the front wheelwell. Front and rear wheelwells have been rounded and enlarged to allow the car to be lowered. the gills in front of the rear wheelwell should be curved.
> 
> With all that said, I still like this car. I hope Tomy makes more muscle cars.
> 
> Mike Cook


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Model Motoring(II) '69 Camaro(Don't Laugh)*

Just thought I'd throw this one up for comparison, since nobody mentioned it....


----------



## RiderZ

I think the Dash Camaro has the best lines of any HO Camaro produced that I have seen.Yes the new Tomy 1.7 Camaro is way out of wack but it still looks good blasting around the track.Although I prefer the shorter wheel base full body cars.The 1.7's look good with the open wheel bodies!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

And the best one to date...










You really can't appreciate this one fully until you see one stripped.
J/L got a lot of things right on this body. Oh, yeah, it will fit a 1.5 MegaG chassis.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I just noticed another boo boo on the Tomy. The 69 Camaro body lines from the leading edges of the wheel wells going back are gone on the Tomy version, which has the mid body line more akin to the 67-8 model years. The wheel arches are all wrong too.











I still like Tomy's version. I just wish it was a little more accurate...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

They are there on the JL version. Thats why I felt the need to post it.
Sure wish AW would repop that body.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I believe RRR still sells the replacement grille for the AW F&F version. That is that version's only weak spot.


----------



## slotcarman12078

There is one other manufacturer that made that year Camaro body, and that was Nurora. Their version is LWB, and looks kinda funny compared to the MM and Aurora version. We get so used to the Aurora and MM2 stubby SWB versions that the LWB Nurora looks odd, though it's probably closer to correct.

LOL I just noticed I broke the 10,000 posts level!! :woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Congrats on the 10k! I hope to get there someday.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## blue55conv

I just received my orange Camaro. I like it. It looks better in person. I am looking forward to getting the blue one. It definitely has a lowered stance, but it still looks like a Camaro. I remember when the Nurora Camaro came out. It looked awkward in so many ways. It got bad reactions from the guys around here.

Mike Cook


----------



## pshoe64

NTxSlotCars said:


> They are there on the JL version. Thats why I felt the need to post it.
> Sure wish AW would repop that body.


AW did re-release that one in the last Hot Rod Magazine series. I think it was the only car that was not red.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

They sure did. A silver and a chrome. Wish they would do a Sunoco and some vintage drag cars.


----------



## pshoe64

You are soooo right on the money! Some Donohue and Jenkins Camaros would be righteous!

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

pshoe64 said:


> You are soooo right on the money! Some Donohue and Jenkins Camaros would be righteous!
> 
> -Paul


 Here- here, I second that wish list ! Ya know, I think Model Motoring even did a Grumpy's Toy special edition Camaro, and Auto World, with it's Legends of the Dragstrip series, could sure use a nice Super Stocker 
Only trouble is, Licensing ! As both Donohue and Jenkins are dead, and it might be more complicated going thru their estate for rights ?


----------



## blue55conv

Check out the middle photo. That is how I wished it looked.

I raised the body to stock height.
I shortened the door, so the bottom is even with the center of the wheels.
I moved the door handle.
I moved the front wheel back.

I think the lowering has the biggest impact on looks. That forced the wheelwells to be too far into the body. Lowering improves handling, so that was probably done to appeal to racers.










Thanks to Beast1624, I am using Photobucket now.


----------



## beast1624

blue55conv said:


> Check out the middle photo. That is how I wished it looked.
> 
> I raised the body to stock height.
> I shortened the door, so the bottom is even with the center of the wheels.
> I moved the door handle.
> I moved the front wheel back.
> 
> I think the lowering has the biggest impact on looks. That forced the wheelwells to be too far into the body. Lowering improves handling, so that was probably done to appeal to racers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Beast1624, I am using Photobucket now.


Rock On!!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Sold!*

Oh goodness, a stylist took liberties with a model car to make it fit a mass produced slot car chassis? Say it aint so Mildred! :tongue:

The vertical drop line comparison is hardly fair given that the fixed wheel base and width of the chassis set the pace for proportional ambiguities from the get go. A squeeze here and a stretch there is a fact of life unless the chassis is scaled down from the exact dimensions of the original. Un-dork-u-lating and averaging the proportional conflicts to finally mesh scale bodywork to a barnyard close scale chassis is no picnic.

Lets step back from rivet counting and consider that neither the front or rear fender crowns carry the correct line. With two thirds of the main horizontal body line some what adrift, people are going to take notice. 

The front crown begins it's decline from true horizontal way too early. It actually begins it's fall at the base of the A-pillar. Whoops. The rear crown is styled flat, quite obviously lacking the gentle rise and fall of the original as it proceeds rearward. This subtle lack of "swoop" is "THE" glaring omission. Unlike the original, which is sharply defined; the forward intersect of this rear line gets real muddy and a bit puffy where it converges with the quarter light and the door. 

All that said, in a hobby where we ooh and ahh over new models in spite of the fact that the A-pillars are as thick as lamp posts, and their ride height requires FAA oversight; I'm more inclined to support what we see here. So what, ya got the front fender line of an AMRAC 240 Z, the rear fender of an AFX Monza held together with a Camaro roof. Yet regardless of caliper and divider comparisons of the purists, the model as styled is very pleasing overall. At 1237.9 scale MPH, the location or deviation of nick nacks probably wont concern me or my grandson as we're heading into turn 1. 

I love the return of muscle to the AFX line. Prior to the peckfest, my first impression was a smile, solely because of it's stance and the attitude it portrays. The model is low slung, wide, and carries a level rocker line. Other makers should take note of this statement. Things are most definitely headed in the right direction here!


----------



## blue55conv

I fully realize that slot car bodies must fit the 2 available wheelbases and the wheelwells must be radiused to accommodate the tires. That is why most slot car bodies are distorted. But Tomy is setting the bar higher. Their prices are much higher. Our expectations are higher. That is why we are talking about it.


----------



## beast1624

Great pictures and comparisons on the Camero. 

Has anyone gotten the Mustang or the Gen 6 Nascars yet?


----------



## RiderZ

Finally got to run some laps with the new Camaro.As I suspected the rear wheels has a case of the wobbles.The fronts are good but the rears are terrible.You can see & hear the wobble as it goes around the track.I had problems with the chrome wheels on the Indeck open wheel MegaG too when those cars came out.Ended up replacing those with a set of the black mesh wheels.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Are you sure that's not a Mattel chassis?


----------



## blue55conv

I took the Camaro and Mustang to the race track tonight. The lowered Camaro was a hit with the racers. We checked the fit of the 1.5 Mega-G chassis. It would have been too short.


----------



## beast1624

Thanks for bringing those last night. I like both the Camero and Mustang. Just got word from Bad L that mine and the NAscar set cars are shipped...can't wait to see those.

If they decide to later offer these bodies in paintable versions we will probably do a muscle car and nascar class for them. We already have an F1 class that we race.


----------



## sethndaddy

I do like the look of the Camaro, but I don't dig that you can't put it on an afx chassis, so unless it hits clearance pricing I will probably pass.


----------



## videojimmy

I bought a set... Love them both. It's so nice to see Tomy make a couple of muscle cars for a change


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It great to see Racemasters put out some new stuff. I hope they keep it rolling.
But, I think I can put a finger on why there are mixed emotions about this release.
Let's call it, a brief history of Camaro ho slot cars...

Camaros are a small, agile car compared to other cars in the GM lineup. So, one would have
the expectation that a Camaro would be smaller than a van, truck, Impala, Chevelle and so on.
Mainly because of the chassis, scale has always been an issue in HO slot cars.

Long wheel base vs. Short wheel base

Tyco brought out their first Camaros in the early 70s.
Because they are funny cars, you can easily excuse the long wheel base format.









Tyco then brought out the next Gen Camaro, in LWB, because of the chassis they wanted to use.








They never quite looked right. And never looked as good as the AFX Camaros of the day.









Of course, Tyco also used LWB with their Mustang and Firebird.









Which AFX again out did Tyco on the Firebird size, stance and proportions.









The problem with the Tycos was when you put a Camaro next to a Dodge Charger, Van, 4 door Police Cruiser, Truck or Semi, it had the same wheel base, 
and was almost the same size. On the other hand, an AFX Camaro or Firebird with its shorter wheel base, and smaller size looked more in scale with the larger vehicles.

Then came the 80s.

Tyco, armed with some new chassis, finally got wise and made a SWB Camaro and Firbird. For some reason, they never fixed the Mustang.









There is no denying the proportions on these models were much better, and fit in better with the larger vehicles.









AFX put out their own beauty, in SWB.









More in a minute...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

For more than a decade, these cars held the standard in what was left of the pony cars at the time.
In the 90s, the Mustang was reborn and only LifeLike dared to reproduce it. Well, they gave it a shot.
The new Camaros and Firebirds from GM looked smaller and more nimble. Expectations were high.
That's why we looked at each other with a "WTH?" when Tyco put this orca out...









Don't let the angle of the pic fool you, this thing is HUGE. LWB and the nose points up.
Tyco had put out a beauty of a Ferrari F40, and a 300zx. We didn't get it?









Why so tall? Why so long? Tyco had a chance to knock it out of the park, but struck out.

Years later, Mattel duplicates Tycos mistakes with the retro Camaro... Way to long.

















LifeLike blew their doors off on this one.









That brings us up to today.

We know the technology available these days for duplicating these little cars.
I wonder how one of these new Camaros look next to a Crown Vic Police cruiser,
or that 1980 Impala still available on Racemasters website.

New stuff is great, I just wish a little more thought went into it.


----------



## pshoe64

Great time travel piece Rich. There were a couple of excellent AW bodies for this list. What about the new Camaro and the 2005 Mustangs (granted the Super III Chassis weren't liked by most) but the bodies were very well done.



















-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I agree Paul.
I didn't mention AW because have upped the game or changed it completely, for the better.
With six different chassis and several versions of Camaros, Firebirds and Mustangs over a 
span of twelve years, their effort into our hobby is unmatched. They also boast having the
only line of HO slot cars carried by a major big box retailer. That means availability.
It's been a tough market for slot cars. AW and Racemasters can both be proud of what they
have been able to accomplish over the past fifteen years.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I wonder who makes more money at the end of the year . . . Racemasters/Tomy with a handful of new $35-$40 cars and set sales, or Auto World, with multiple releases of $18-$25 cars & limited licensed sets? Two unique ways of doing the same business.


----------



## beast1624

*Camero, Mustang, Gen6 Chevy and Gen6 Ford set cars*

Mine just arrived. Here's side by side and front/rear of each. These are the set cars. The package Mustang is going to be yellow and the package Camero will be blue.









































































I love the Mustang. The stock cars are really good. As usual from Tomy the graphics are unbelievable. As soon as the package cars come in I will post pics of those.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It looks like these nascars are 1.7 LWB? Can you post some pics of the cars with other cars?

New nascars with old nascars? Camaro Mustang with other Camaro Mustangs? etc?

Thanks


----------



## beast1624

The only other Mustang I have for comparison is the T-Jet one we raced in the Trans Am series. Don't have any other Camero bodies. The new ones compare pretty good to each other size wise, a little larger than the Tyco and (as should be expected) a good bit larger than the T-Jet. Both new bodies ride on a 1.7 which I personally like since I have about 14 race-ready chassis begging for new bodies.










Clockwise from top left: MegaG F1 on 1.7, Mustang Boss 302 RRR on T-Jet, Tyco Nascar 440X2 short wheelbase, MegaG 1.5 GT 40, new Mustang on 1.7, new Nascar on 1.7


----------



## hefer

beast1624 said:


> The only other Mustang I have for comparison is the T-Jet one we raced in the Trans Am series. Don't have any other Camero bodies. The new ones compare pretty good to each other size wise, a little larger than the Tyco and (as should be expected) a good bit larger than the T-Jet. Both new bodies ride on a 1.7 which I personally like since I have about 14 race-ready chassis begging for new bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise from top left: MegaG F1 on 1.7, Mustang Boss 302 RRR on T-Jet, Tyco Nascar 440X2 short wheelbase, MegaG 1.5 GT 40, new Mustang on 1.7, new Nascar on 1.7


I like these cars, but the same thing Life-Like did I cannot get past, is those awful light gray windows. UGH!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

So from all this can we guess set cars will have grey windows, and single cars will come in clear?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Paging Wahoo


----------



## sethndaddy

Ugggg............molded in windows? I saw that and thought, no, there just painted that way.
I cannot accept molded in windows from manufacturers, thats for us resin guys who sell bodies for a few dollars a piece.


----------



## blue55conv

The photos of the blue Camaro and yellow Mustang look like they have black windows. 


















Some of the photos of the orange Camaro look like they have black windows too. 










I think it just the lighting. The gray is very dark.

Mike Cook


----------



## NTxSlotCars




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I guess I'm a little partial to the green version... 



Especially the grill area...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Received a PM from Wahoo Steve at Racemasters . . . he's gonna try to weigh in on this thread with some info, but he's headed to Hong Kong first.


----------



## vickers83

All 4 cars have painted "glass" :drunk:


----------



## vickers83

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I guess I'm a little partial to the green version...
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the grill area...RM


Really likin that green camaro RM! :thumbsup:


----------



## blue55conv

vickers83 said:


> All 4 cars have painted "glass" :drunk:


The gray on the Camaro and Mustang is very dark. It looks black.


----------



## hefer

blue55conv said:


> The gray on the Camaro and Mustang is very dark. It looks black.


I'm fine with painted glass, just not that light gray. YUCK! It looks bad...REALLY BAD!!
I'd go with either clear or black. Also, what does everyone have against chrome front bumpers on Camaros. I don't remember painted front bumpers on 69 Camaros.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

No separate Glass, just part of the body  ....like All(?) Racemasters bodies before these... Ugggg... IMO- That's a really cheap way to make bodies, just paint the Faux Glass on. I'd accept this from a Life-Like Car, but PLEASE, for the price of these NEW Racemasters, ahhhh....just another reason WHY I won't own one !


----------



## blue55conv

hefer said:


> I don't remember painted front bumpers on 69 Camaros.


I did a Google search. The body colored front bumper was option VE3, so that is valid.



Ralphthe3rd said:


> No separate Glass, just part of the body  ....like All(?) Racemasters bodies before these.


The Tomy Ford GT and Cobra Daytona both had painted glass initially. Later they made them with clear glass and a cardboard interior as the "Clear" series. It was a nice improvement. I wish they had continued that on these muscle cars.

Mike Cook


----------



## partspig

Ralphthe3rd said:


> No separate Glass, just part of the body  ....like All(?) Racemasters bodies before these... Ugggg... IMO- That's a really cheap way to make bodies, just paint the Faux Glass on. I'd accept this from a Life-Like Car, but PLEASE, for the price of these NEW Racemasters, ahhhh....just another reason WHY I won't own one !


So, ……… How do you really feel Ralph???


----------



## pshoe64

blue55conv said:


> I did a Google search. The body colored front bumper was option VE3, so that is valid.
> 
> 
> 
> The Tomy Ford GT and Cobra Daytona both had painted glass initially. Later they made them with clear glass and a cardboard interior as the "Clear" series. It was a nice improvement. I wish they had continued that on these muscle cars.
> 
> Mike Cook


Even the "Clear" window cars are molded on one piece. Just in clear plastic instead of white or colorized. They do not have separate windows. The window thing is not an issue to me, if it's done right. The solid body is stronger, which I need as often as I'm in the wall:roll eyes:

-Paul


----------



## blue55conv

There is a positive aspect to the painted windows. The body is 1 piece. That makes it stronger. There are no window posts to break or bend. This could be a factor when the high speed Mega G cars hit the wall.

The "Clear" series has the entire body molded in clear plastic. The windows are masked off when the body is painted. This is the best of both worlds. It is a 1 piece body with clear windows.


Mike Cook


----------



## blue55conv

Paul,

Why is the right side flat on the real cars?

Mike Cook


----------



## pshoe64

It aids in stability of the car in what NASCAR calls "side draft". They've done this for a while in ARCA car design. The flat side allows air pressure to pass with less turbulence when the cars are up near the wall or next to another car. 

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba

blue55conv said:


> Paul,
> 
> Why is the right side flat on the real cars?
> 
> Mike Cook



If this question is in reference to the new AFX NASCAR cars, it is so the cars have smoother airflow down the right side of the car and back to the rear spoiler on oval tracks.


----------



## blue55conv

Thanks guys. Are the new AFX cars the first to model the flat right side?

Mike Cook


----------



## hefer

pshoe64 said:


> Even the "Clear" window cars are molded on one piece. Just in clear plastic instead of white or colorized. They do not have separate windows. The window thing is not an issue to me, if it's done right. The solid body is stronger, which I need as often as I'm in the wall:roll eyes:
> 
> -Paul


WOW! I never noticed that. Thanks Paul


----------



## beast1624

blue55conv said:


> Thanks guys. Are the new AFX cars the first to model the flat right side?
> 
> Mike Cook


Yes. These are the first for the current Gen 6 cars that ran this past season.


----------



## asennafan

I agree with Ralph, the one piece body seems cheap plus it looks weird, IMHO, but I guess if you plan on relentlessly bashing them against a wall they probably are pretty sturdy.


----------

